# Was not sure about posting... photos of me and Hylke.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I am incredible self conscious because I'm a beached whale in human clothing. These photos prove it too, but alas...

I'm joining a gym tomorrow after work and I quit soda December 31st. 

Anyone want to donate to my lap band fund? After seeing these I am actually considering quitting horseback riding all together.

*cough*

So anyhow. My boyfriend who hates horses stood in the cold and snow to snap photos of Hylke and I riding in the snow. I make Hylke look so small. He's really not. He's very thick and has a lot of presence packed into his 15.2 height.


Also? Some how John manages to only snap photos of me making horrible faces along with my eyes closed. I had my camera on some settings so all he'd have to do is follow the horse and it should focus with the button half pressed. It was also on burst so he could just snap and follow and the camera would adjust. Somehow, some way my eyes are closed in every single of the 132 photos John took.




















My stirrups are also too long. I need to make new holes in the leathers. I can't ride worth **** on Friesians. I'm so used to smooth gaits so I'm re-learning everything.






































We started a nice cross over at a trot here. Can't really tell it in the photos but I've been wearing dressage spurs and he has been responding to them really well. I don't think I have enough "leg" without them right now.













I also should have just kept my hair tied up. Stupid hair. 


































It's like seeing photos of the Kentucky Horse Park meets Sea World. I know!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Ignore me. Hylke looks so good here. Nice and collected. 










This high knee collected trot he does is not an easy ride, lol. I think shorter stirrups will help me a lot. 










The only one I kind of like?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

As a side note. I've ordered Hylke a new bridle. Ha, I know I spend all kinds of money I don't have on a horse I don't own but I think it'll look pretty!


It's trimmed in silver. I really like how it's trimmed in silver around the nose pad too. It'll look spiffy on him.










Then Eric can have his bridle back. I have to adjust it four holes on the bit straps and two on the nose band in order to go from horse to horse. Hylke has a big head.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

First thing. DON'T QUIT WHAT YOU LOVE..... You'll regret it forever.
Second thing. I am SO jealous that you get to work with a freisan, and you are doing some beatiful things with him (I am a western trail rider, who has a lot of respect for other and all disciplines, and adore friesans but will probably never be able to afford one, unless I sold one of my kidneys or something...lol). 
And you're a hardcore rider - riding in the winter.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree, He is beautiful! I am so jealous ...I have been too much of a wimp to ride in this cold PA winter. You look like you are really enjoying yourself with all the smiling going on in the last couple of those pics! Ride on!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Rissa, you are way too critical of yourself! Very stunning picture you and Hylke make! Your face absolutely lights up when you smile, with your long flowing hair and his, WOW! 

Do not give up what you love. And stop being so very hard on yourself (take this from a fellow self criticizer!). :wink:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's so beautiful and you look really good up there : )


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Rissa said:


>


I LOVE these photos!! You look ecstatic to be on him, I love your smile!!
Ok, want to know my honest-to-goodness initial reaction after your description? I see a woman who is well-mounted on a horse that suits her. I think it is fantastic that you're putting forth new goals for yourself, but only in the sense that I would encourage anyone to aspire to try and eat and exercise to do the best they can for their bodies. For your body type, Hylke is a great match for you. Don't you DARE give up riding - you look SO happy to be on that lovely horse of 'yours!'


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous pics! You definately don't make Hyke look small at all!! I looked at the pics first, then was surprised when I read the description I would have though he was more like 16.2!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! Gorgeous photos! I'm so jealous! Your riding a stunning horse!! I've love to try to ride one...one day. And omgosh! I'm so jealous of your long flowing hair! You two fit perfect together!!! Beautiful!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you were on a little 13.3 pony I would be appauled, but your not. Your on a large horse who suits you very well. You do need to keep your leg on him and sit deep, your legs are currently off of his sides, but I have a simmilar problem with my hypersensative mare. I dont think hes sensative though, you said you were using spurs. He looks pretty content with you riding.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

You look absolutely beautiful with him! Don't give up!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

these pictures are fantastic and you look realy great on him. i can tell that your position will be very good once you have ajusted your stirrup leathers, he'll make a lovely dressage horse


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

I know it all caps but thats cause i want to make sure you read it. You look fantastic and i know that everyone will tell you the same don't quit what you love don't give it up because you will kick yourself to know end. I am similar to your size and know exactly how you feel it is always harder in winter because of having so many more clothes. Your horse and you are beautiful!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Have confidence in yourself and try to see yourself through the eyes of your boyfriend. He obviously likes something about you. The two pictures that were quoted above where you are smiling are great pictures. You should frame one and look at it where you are thinking about quiting. I am a large man and I will tell you that most horses will have no problem carrying you. You may not look quite right on them but they can carry you. You look very good on that horse and he is stout enough he could probably carry two of you.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed with everyone else. I know how you feel dear, trust me! Except I don't get a big beautiful Friesian to make me look tiny, I have an itty bitty 14.3hh Arabian to make me look even BIGGER! :lol:

You look absolutely fantastic on him, and I think you're being too hard on yourself. You are not an obese whale, you are a heavier set curvy woman just like me and you should be proud. It's great you want to get healthier, I am in the process of doing it myself, but confidence is huge. I just had to go try on bathing suits for Cuba, and I KNOW how hard it is to look in that mirror and convince yourself you're beautiful after all the garbage we're force fed from the media about how a woman is "supposed to look". At 186lbs and 5'6", I am "obese" according to my BMI which is a load of hogwash. And I've lost 10lbs in the last 20 weeks!! I would like to shed down a minimum of 20lbs more, which according to my BMI makes me "overweight" if I am above 155lbs. Bite me. BIGGER IS BEAUTIFUL! I don't ever want to lose my curves and my fantabulous ghetto booty :wink:

You guys look absolutely beautiful together, he is a breathtaking animal and it is heart warming to see such a huge smile on your face. You look like an extremely confident and capable rider, so ignore the rest of the world and keep doing what you love because you're GOOD at it girl!


----------



## Kay (Dec 9, 2009)

all above comments are correct. Never stop riding...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

LOVE the pictures! You look great on him and you have amazing hair! Don't give up on riding


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with the above.

Hey, your trying, and thats what matters. 

You look great, you look happy, the horse looks happy!

Plus, riding is SUCH good exercise! So get out and just do it, forget everyone else or a little while!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Don't pick on yourself too much, you and Hylke look wonderful together!!! 

I'm not extremely 'big', but I have pretty long legs, so when I ride a horse that's under 15 hh, I look REALLY funky! So I can relate in a sense! When I had Danni earlier this year (the Appy, project horse), He was barely 14.3, and when I rode him bareback I looked weird, and always felt like I was going to bang his knees! Lol! Didn't help that he was 'skinny' built either!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!

I'm uber jealous! You look great! He is beautiful and I love the saddle pad!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

You look *AMAZING* !!
Both of you.

I also love the quoted pictures with you smiling.
I can tell you love it.

You are beautiful, don't be down on yourself!
I love your hair, lol ..
Everyone can see you love doing this.. Don't quit what you love.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think you are absolutely beautiful and you are doing what you love. Do not allow other opinions stop you from doing what you love, it is no one's buisiness but your own.

You are happy, you both are a great match and you both look very happy together.

Yeaaahhh, the bridle is nice, but I wouldn't be spending money on a horse that I don't own *personaly* but if it makes you happy, then whatever tickles you pink!

LOVE the saddle pad! I SO WANT ONE!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I think you two look absolutely wonderful together. The smiles, the sunshine, the pert attention of Hylke -- awesome.

When I was younger and before I knew anything at all about riding (not that I'm any kind of expert now), I used to wonder how big people could ride. Years ago at a local show, the absolute BEST rider there was a lady older and larger than you, on a smaller horse with an awesome saddle. You couldn't tell where the horse and rider divided. That lady didn't move one inch that wasn't completely with the horse. In my ignorance, I was stunned. All the skinny little women that day looked like 2x4s joined by slinkies bobbing around all over on their horses after I watched the expert that day. I will never forget it. Taught me a real lesson.

Do what you enjoy and live to the fullest! Go Girl!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, so much self-criticism! It was sad to read. It's great that you're wanting to be healthy and that's a great decision to make, but don't think of quitting riding..you look great up there! You and Hylke make a beautiful team. I think you fit together very well. I also loved the smiling pictures you posted, it's clear that you both are very happy and comfortable together.
As far as your self-confidence problems, I think you're very pretty and I hope that you can find a way to see it. Previous posters made some very good points about this, so I won't go into that again.

Good luck, and keep those spirits up! You have truly magnificent horses to work with and we're all very jealous of you for that =P it would be such a shame if you quit riding them.


**Oh, and a quick note: I just love Hylke's expression throughout all of the pictures. He looks very calm, confident, and attentive. Looks like a joy to work with =)


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I think you are absolutely beautiful and you are doing what you love. Do not allow other opinions stop you from doing what you love, it is no one's buisiness but your own.
> 
> You are happy, you both are a great match and you both look very happy together.
> 
> ...



The bridle was only 35 dollars. Between Eric and Hylke I needed one. I have a new bit coming to me because Hylke needs a bigger one. With one bridle I'd have to change the size of the bridle and the bit every time I wanted to ride. 


So 35 bucks for the bridle and that pad, lol you don't want to know how much that saddle pad was. I'll all go to my future Friesian colt that I will train and break and ride one day when I win the lotto. HAhaha!



Thanks so much guys I was shocked at all the comments! I don't think I've ever posted riding photos of me. I appreciate it. I rode Hylke yesterday in the schooling dressage saddle I normally ride him in and we had an excellent right.

Thanks everyone.


----------

